# plumbing issue???



## thegoodwins297 (Aug 9, 2011)

We have a 30' 2002 Prowler LS we purchased last month.  We used it right after we purchased it with no issues.  This is our 2nd time out with it and all of a sudden no water.  There are no pressure issues from the water hookup.  We checked the filter on the hose.  No problems.  We put water in the fresh water tank and it comes through but not the campground hook up.  What could be wrong?    

Any advice will be appreciated.  

Thanks,
Trudi


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2011)

RE: plumbing issue???



Often the City Water inlet has a "check valve" attached. Perhaps this valve is bad. They are inexpensive and fairly easy to change.

Best Wishes


----------



## thegoodwins297 (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: plumbing issue???

Steve - Thank you.  That was the problem.  Picked up new inlet today and installed.  Working perfectly.  Thank you so much.  

Trudi


----------



## Steve H (Aug 9, 2011)

Re: plumbing issue???



I'm glad it was a simple fix!

"Happy Camping"


----------



## chevman (Sep 3, 2011)

Same thing can happen on the water heater.  If cold water comes in the sink but no hot water the check valve is broken.  If you cannot buy a new check valve just gut the one you have and install it and use it until you can buy a new check valve.  We have gone 3 winters and I have not replaced ours yet.
chevman


----------

